# Ella will try anything for a treat!



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Since Ella's first rally competition is just around the corner, I ordered one of the pop-up Show Shelters from Sturdi. I put it up and started rewarding both Ella and Gracie when they went in it on their own. When I was finished with that game, Ella started trying to figure out how to get my attention and earn more treats. I turned around and she was on *top *of the shelter. :w00t: Months ago I was practicing my clicker training, so I decided to shape her behavior so that she would get on top of anything I placed on the floor (I added a cue "up" later). It's great for when I want to weigh her; she'll jump right up on the scale. :thumbsup: I never dreamed she would find a way to get up on the shelter! :blink: The unsteadiness of it didn't seem to faze her at all. I guess it's time to try to find some agility 
classes!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL! she is adorable and a smarty-pants  she knows how to get what she wants! MORE treats!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Hahaha! Deb, that was the CUTEST thing! I just love Ella...and love that you do rally with her. She looks like she's wondering where her treat is for getting on top of the bag. What a smart girl!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sweet! They love to make us happy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG she is too cute for words. It is so good to have a dog who is so treat motivated, MiMi is also, in fact, Ella really reminds me of MiMi. I love her to ittle bitty pieces.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ella is a doll!! :wub:


----------



## Lili 1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh my, thats so funny! And shes looking at u like: am i not a good girl that ican do this! Verry sweet! Thanks for shering!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - I'm so glad that you shared that with us. We don't see enough of your gang. How funny how she was sitting there. Just perfectly. :blink::HistericalSmiley: Be careful what you wish for. Can't wait to meet her.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Beauty and brains, she's got it all!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

That's my Ella, she is a pistol. Can't wait to see her intertain us at Nationals:thumbsup:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

hoaloha said:


> LOL! she is adorable and a smarty-pants  she knows how to get what she wants! MORE treats!


Marisa, yes, Ella is always workin' the system. She makes me laugh.



Bailey&Me said:


> Hahaha! Deb, that was the CUTEST thing! I just love Ella...and love that you do rally with her. She looks like she's wondering where her treat is for getting on top of the bag. What a smart girl!


Nida, thank you! She really was perplexed as to why she wasn't getting a treat. She looks so proud of herself when she's sitting up there! 



sherry said:


> Sweet! They love to make us happy!
> 
> Thanks, Sherry. Ella is my little wild child, but probably the one who most wants to please me.
> 
> ...





Sylie said:


> OMG she is too cute for words. It is so good to have a dog who is so treat motivated, MiMi is also, in fact, Ella really reminds me of MiMi. I love her to ittle bitty pieces.


Thanks,Sylvia! I would love to meet MiMi. I wish you were bringing some of your babies with you to Nationals, but that would be so difficult for such a long trip. 



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Ella is a doll!! :wub:


Thank you, Barbara! 



Lili 1 said:


> Oh my, thats so funny! And shes looking at u like: am i not a good girl that ican do this! Verry sweet! Thanks for shering!


Thanks for watching! She does look like that's exactly what she's thinking. I finally had to just move the Shelter because she wouldn't give up.



Snowbody said:


> Deb - I'm so glad that you shared that with us. We don't see enough of your gang. How funny how she was sitting there. Just perfectly. :blink::HistericalSmiley: Be careful what you wish for. Can't wait to meet her.


Thanks, Sue. There's never a dull moment when I'm playing games and training Ella. Gracie is starting to "get into" the training mode a bit more, but she's not as free about just offering behaviors until something works, and not nearly as treat oriented. We are sooooooo excited about meeting you, too.



Alvar's Mom said:


> Beauty and brains, she's got it all!!!


Ahhh, that's sweet. Thank you!



lynda said:


> That's my Ella, she is a pistol. Can't wait to see her intertain us at Nationals:thumbsup:


Hopefully she'll do her job in rally and entertain us in the room!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

* Wow This Is Great. I Wish i had your know how-You Really do a great job with her. She Knows how to work it!*
*You Must Be So Proud. Nickee in Pa**
*Please take alot of photos at Nationals For Us. *


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

That was really cute!!


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh so cute! That look at the end clearly said "Well, do I get a treat for doing THIS?!"


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Smart, beautiful girl! It is amazing when they begin to put things together on their own, isn't it Deb! You can just see the wheels turning in that pretty little head. I so wish I were going to be there to meet you both.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

LOL I do think it's time for some agility.... or she's gonna figure out ways to make your house into an agility course


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

She is awesome! Such a smart and pretty girl. The total package!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

She is just too cute!!! Mommy, I think she deserves more rewards!!!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Yogi's Mom said:


> * Wow This Is Great. I Wish i had your know how-You Really do a great job with her. She Knows how to work it!*
> *You Must Be So Proud. Nickee in Pa**
> *Please take alot of photos at Nationals For Us. *


Nickee, you are so sweet. I often feel overwhelmed because I realize how much I *don't *know. It is fun to see them "catch on" to a new skill. We will definitely take lots of pictures to share from Nationals.



dntdelay said:


> That was really cute!!


Audrey, thank you for taking time to reply!



IvysMom said:


> Oh so cute! That look at the end clearly said "Well, do I get a treat for doing THIS?!"


Isn't it amazing how we can just _tell _what they're thinking? 



edelweiss said:


> Smart, beautiful girl! It is amazing when they begin to put things together on their own, isn't it Deb! You can just see the wheels turning in that pretty little head. I so wish I were going to be there to meet you both.


Sandi, thank you. It is fun to see the wheels turning as they figure things out. Ella is good at offering lots of different behaviors until she "gets it." I am so disappointed that you won't be at Nationals. I'm confident that someday we'll meet. I hope that when we do, Kitzel and Liesl will be there, too!



Grace'sMom said:


> LOL I do think it's time for some agility.... or she's gonna figure out ways to make your house into an agility course


Oh, she's already figured that out! :w00t: If I'm not looking she'll climb onto my night stand or anything else she can get to. I should have called her Monkey!



Betty Johnson said:


> She is awesome! Such a smart and pretty girl. The total package!


Betty, thank you so much. It always feels good to hear how awesome our fluffs are.



SweetMalteseAngels said:


> She is just too cute!!! Mommy, I think she deserves more rewards!!!


Thank you! She thinks she deserves more treats, too. I have to resist that face sometimes!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh that is so cute! Her little face...come on Mom...look how good I am!!!


----------

